# داتا شيت



## شامل الليلة (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 

بصراحة ان محتاج داتا شيت للدائرة المتكاملة (tdc0139gc ) فقد بحثت عنها كثيرا في الانترنيت ولم اجد موقع يعطيني الداتا شيت لها ، فارجو من اخوتي الاعزاء ممن يستطيع ان يفيدني في الحصول على هذه الداتا اكون له شاكرا وجزاه الله خيرا .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2009)

أخى
بحثت كثيرا ولم أجد داتا شيت ولكنى لاحظت أن شركة تومسون تصنع المكونات بهذه البادئة فمثلا
LM555 تصنعها برقم TDC0555 وعليه فهى من نفس الفصيلة Linear Monolithic و غالبا رقمها البديل هو LM139 وهى Quad Comparator ذات 14 طرف و يمكنك مطابقة أطراف LM139 عليها فإن اتفقا كان خيراو إلا ستكون من انتاج شركة أخرى


----------



## كان لي اسم (24 مايو 2009)

ممكن توضيح اكثر
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شامل الليلة (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز ماجد على ردك الجميل ، حول مطابقة lm139 مع tdc 0139 كيف اجري التطابق وانا لااعرف اطراف ال tdc ؟

وتقبل اجمل تحياتي ....


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مايو 2009)

شامل الليلة قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز ماجد على ردك الجميل ، حول مطابقة lm139 مع tdc 0139 كيف اجري التطابق وانا لااعرف اطراف ال tdc ؟
> 
> وتقبل اجمل تحياتي ....


أخى
من أين أتيت بالرقم tdc 0139؟ أكيد إما دائرة أو كارت
لو كانت دائرة ، المسألة سهلة أما لو كانت كارت أول شيء عدد الأطراف ثم أطراف التغذية + ، - و من الصعب انك تلاقى اى سى أطراف التغذية 3 ، 12
بعد ذلك افترض أنها LM139 وشوف لو كان طرف 1 خرج يكون توصيله كما فى الكارت سليم؟ والخروج الأربعة فى 1،2،14،13
و هكذا
المسألة سهلة


----------



## zeid25 (26 مايو 2009)

هناك موقع متخصص في هذا الموضوع ولجميع قطع الالكترونيات
اليك الرابط وارجوا ان تجد طلبك

http://www.alldatasheet.com/


----------



## م/ رائد (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور أخي الغالي على هذة المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## جميل السامرائي (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مواضيعك المتميزة اخي


----------



## جابرنورعلى (28 مارس 2011)

:mohndsen2:mohndsen2 جزاك اللة خيرا :mohndsen2:mohndsen2


----------



## tunisienman (11 أبريل 2011)

*هناك موقع متخصص في هذا الموضوع ولجميع قطع الالكترونيات
اليك الرابط وارجوا ان تجد طلبك

http://www.alldatasheet.com/*​

* شكرا*zeid25


----------

